# Emonda SLR Frameset ONLY through Project One?



## aruyt (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't know why I can't seem to find the answer to this, but can you customize (paint) an Emonda SLR frameset only? I looked on Trek's website, and it appears you can, based on some of the support answers, but when I click "customize" on the frameset page, it takes me to the Project One page and only shows full builds... I want to put whatever wheels I want on the bike, and I can get a groupset for way cheaper than what Trek charges to build it up through Project One, but I want a custom paint scheme. Does anyone know if you can customize the frameset ONLY???


----------



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes you can.


----------



## aruyt (Jan 7, 2015)

Do you know how to do it on their website? Again, when I tried to do "customize" on the frameset, it took me to the Project One page but all I could see were full builds...

I don't know if you've used the Trek website and know how to navigate it, but I couldn't figure out how to do just the frameset. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't see how you do it on the consumer site but it is on the dealer site. Best thing to do is customize the frame on a full build and and take it in to a Trek dealer and they can create the paint on just the frame.


----------



## aruyt (Jan 7, 2015)

OK, and if I'm trying to figure out the price, I'm assuming it would be the cost of the frameset ($4200) + the cost to do the custom paint (based on the cost of the "signature series" custom paint schemes on the website)?

Thanks!


----------



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

Basically yes. The frame is a bit more than an off the shelf Emonda SLR frame. A couple hundred dollars more and then add whatever your custom paint scheme costs.


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Is the Domane Disc available to be ordered in Project One as frame only?


----------



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't see it as an option.


----------

